# SE Florida During Christmas - New Years Needed!



## louuuu (Nov 28, 2015)

Looking for a place starting 12/25 or 26 - From Key West to Palm Beach - near/on the beach!

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 28, 2015)

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, STUDIO (sleeps 2), Dec 25, $675


----------



## bestresort (Dec 1, 2015)

*sea gardens studio  12/26*

one week

700


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 1, 2015)

louuuu said:


> Looking for a place starting 12/25 or 26 - From Key West to Palm Beach - near/on the beach!
> 
> Thanks!



Always a GOOD idea to say size of unit you would LIKE or make up of the party ... like Grandma, husband & I plus 3 kids under 8 (or 3 teens 2B&1G)


----------



## JPrisco (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a studio at Marriott's Ocean Pointe for 4 nights starting 12/25 that I cannot use.  It is right on the beach, oceanview unit.

Thanks



louuuu said:


> Looking for a place starting 12/25 or 26 - From Key West to Palm Beach - near/on the beach!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## louuuu (Dec 9, 2015)

We would prefer a 1 bedroom, but can do a studio.


----------



## coellectors (Dec 12, 2015)

Wyndham Sea gardens 12/25 5 nights call Debbie 484-794-1897


----------



## silentg (Dec 12, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, STUDIO (sleeps 2), Dec 25, $675



We just returned from Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort it was a great location, we had a 2 bedroom lock off. Depending on the number of people in your group this would be a great place to stay. I know vacation hopeful from TUG. She won't stear you wrong. Merry Christmas!
Silentg


----------

